# virgin brisket



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you guys always post these pics of smoked brisket and i always show my friend. she says why don't you cook me one? 
i'll buy it and you cook it. hell, what an offer. so. here's a 14 pounder seasoned with the basics and starting out at 200. 
my end result is to get some. i don't care about the brisket.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

When you cook these tripe recipe dishes is it also in Hope's of getting a little?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> When you cook these tripe recipe dishes is it also in Hope's of getting a little?


lol. only in selma.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> lol. only in selma.
> jack


Lmao that's what I was thinking


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

How did you find a virgin in Selma? Was it certified or just her word?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, no, not my friend, the first time i did brisket. dammit, i gotta work on my choice of words for my title.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Throw some pine on that fire.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Throw some pine on that fire.


naw, i got some aged china berry that i'm thinking about.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Any chance of us seeing her naked?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Any chance of us seeing her naked?


Watch out! He's cooking, which means he's drinking, which means he may send you nekkid pics of himself.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Any chance of us seeing her naked?


watch you self, dude, she real special.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> Any chance of us seeing her naked?





JoeyWelch said:


> Any chance of us seeing her naked?


Hell naw. Dont suggest that shit again!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Watch out! He's cooking, which means he's drinking, which means he may send you nekkid pics of himself.


i've already sent those to splittine.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have faith in ya, Jack. Anyone that can make donkey dicks and possum asshole edible can easily do a brisket.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep
If anybody can cook the stink out of it, Jack can.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I have faith in ya, Jack. Anyone that can make donkey dicks and possum asshole edible can easily do a brisket.


yep, the only thing splittine said was, "it needs a little salt."
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have butthole pics of her.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i do need some advice. at 200 how long should a 14lb. cook to get that internal to 160? it's smokin like a mf.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i do need some advice. at 200 how long should a 14lb. cook to get that internal to 160? it's smokin like a mf.
> jack


Why you want 160? 205 and then start probing. Taken them to 217 a few times too. You want it to probe like butter.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

20 hours or so. You trying to eat tonight?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I have butthole pics of her.


That’s what I’m talking bout
I wanna see that starfish winking at me


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> That’s what I’m talking bout
> I wanna see that starfish winking at me


Does it have to gape first in order to wink?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> 20 hours or so. You trying to eat tonight?


eat the brisket or what?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Does it have to gape first in order to wink?


If you want the real deal it has to


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> lol. only in selma.
> jack


don't let them belittle you Jack just because the recipe is different here . all you do is drive slow through a trailer park or apartment complex rattling a pill bottle and they will come running like your the ice cream man.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If it’s the old avatar, imagine all the work you would have to do just to get a look at that starfish. Probably has roids the size of a conecuh sausage.🤮🤮


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> If it’s the old avatar, imagine all the work you would have to do just to get a look at that starfish. Probably has roids the size of a conecuh sausage.🤮🤮


that is so disrespectful. i thought better of you.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> that is so disrespectful. i thought better of you.
> jack


Sorry Jack, I don’t know what came over me.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

If you just put it on 3 hours ago, it should be ready in the morning. So hopefully you weren't relying on the brisket tasting good tonight to get you some.  Hopefully she loves natties and you are stocked up and that will seal the deal.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Had a few girls from Pike County tell me that in College but I knew better


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so, most of y'all said leave it on overnight and that's what i did. real juicy and smoky. just needs a little salt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What kinda potato did you use to take that pic? You still using a flip phone?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jack it looks like it’ll eat just fine. 
Wish you were closer, wouldn’t mind a plate.
Nice work Buddy


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> What kinda potato did you use to take that pic? You still using a flip phone?


my friend's phone at her house.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So, did she like the meat?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> So, did she like the meat?


yep, she started slicing that big boy just as soon as i put it on her counter.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Purdy work


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> yep, she started slicing that big boy just as soon as i put it on her counter.
> jack


And was it good for you ?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------

